# Geophagus Sp. redhead Tapajos



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Still playing. 








[/IMG]

I think I'm starting to get the hang of this.... Now I need a new camera. Seem's like every time I learn something new, it costs me $500.00.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

LOL - yeah, we all wanna take pics like MP!

thats a very nice fish!


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

gettin much better ron, already much better than my pics. good going man,


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

> Seem's like every time I learn something new, it costs me $500.00.


I'm glad I'm not alone! Now if I could just convince my fiance that its a totally educational purchase.


----------

